# Pushing snow



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Well guys, I think it's time to go get at it!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

We got between 5-7 inches here,glad that one is over.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

DJC;382134 said:


> We got between 5-7 inches here,glad that one is over.


 You guys took all the snow all we got was 1" but plowable. Hope your going through those six pallets of salt you had sitting.


----------



## cgrappler135 (Nov 27, 2006)

WOW, 5-7 thats a decent amount! We got about 2 inches here! Just enough to get a full round of plow and saltings in! 2 is good enough to me!


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

11" in western maryland
Mike


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

1/4" Here


----------

